# Giant Defy 3 owners...clicking sound near the bottom bracket.



## Defy3Guy (Mar 31, 2012)

I have a clicking sound that sounds like its near the bottom bracket. I thought it might be the bearings in the pedals but we checked them. Maybe in the carbon seat post. Nope. I had the LBS check the bottom bracket but they could not duplicate the sound. SMH....I only hear it when I'm pedaling. Been a great bike. Just 1500 miles on it. Chain maybe? :mad2:


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

check your cleats?


----------



## j.carney.tx (Jun 15, 2011)

what type of bottom bracket? I just replaced the bearings on my bb30 due to an annoying click. Left side bearings were bad.


----------



## Dr.J.Watson (Apr 1, 2012)

Sounds like a BB issue.


----------



## locustfist (Feb 21, 2009)

Most likely just need to grease the right spot. Often the creak/click isn't coming from where it sounds like it is. Just went through a creak hunt last week.

In my experience the three most common culprits: Spindle/BB, Headset, Cassette at the freehub body.

other common creaks: seatpost clamp, saddle rails, QRs, Cable/Barrel adjusters in the cable guides


----------



## black_box (Jun 7, 2008)

what kind of crank is it? could be the pinch bolts on the left crank arm. My FSA gossamer did this after a few hundred miles. It went away (replaced at 3k+ miles) after I greased the splines and torqued both pinch bolts evenly. You have to tighten one a little bit, then the other, keep alternating until both are up to spec.


----------



## Stumpy2011 (Aug 1, 2011)

Carbon frame has this funny thing of amplifying and throwing sounds across the frame...

Check your:
1. Rear wheel dropouts 
2. Seat post, clamp and mount.
sometimes cleaning and greasing the above takes care of "creaking" BB..

I had a similar issue on my brand new 2012 Roubaix, turned out that the rear hub didn't have enough grease out of the factory...
I could swear that the noise is coming from the BB...


----------

